# Neck tag info for our 2nd clothing line



## relikrealm (May 7, 2011)

We are in the process of launching our women's line Relik Rose. if we already have an RN number for our male line Relik Realm do we need to register one for the women's line too since it is a different name?

Or can we simply change the logo on our neck tags for the male line and use the one for our woman's line?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

RN's are not product line specific. They are ownership specific. As long as Rose and Realm are owned by the same legal entity shown in the RN database, then you only need the 1 number.


----------



## relikrealm (May 7, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks


----------

